# Kitchner Stitch Conquered



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

My version of Kitchner stitch. Some folks find this easier to follow than other instructions. Hope you do.

Kitchner Stitch: Knit side of Stockinette Stitch..

1 Must have an equal number of stitches on both needles and a yarn tail 5x the length of the row being Kitchnered. It must be long enough to work all the stitches, but not so long it can get tangled.

2 Thread the tail onto a yarn needle. (A big sewing needle with a dull point and an eye large enough to hold the yarn easily.)

3 Keep the tail below the needles while working. Letting it get above the needles can cause confusing loops.

4 Hold both knitting needles parallel (just like railroad tracks), with the yarn tail at the right-hand side of the back needle.

5 When pulling the yarn thru a stitch, pull out the slack but do not tighten. You want to duplicate the working gauge. Adjustments can be made after the weaving is over.

6 *Only drop stitches when it says to.*

Thread the yarn tail into the tapestry needle.

1st Starter Step Insert the tapestry needle in the first stitch on the front knitting needle as if to purl. Pull the yarn thru.

2nd Starter Step Insert the sewing needle in the first stitch on the back knitting needle as if to purl. Pull the yarn thru

*
Step 1 Insert the tapestry needle in the first stitch on the front knitting needle as if to knit.
Pull the yarn thru. 
Drop that stitch off the needle.

Step 2 Insert the tapestry needle in the next stitch on front needle as if to purl.
Pull the yarn thru.

Step 3 Insert the tapestry needle in the first stitch on the back needle as if to purl.
Pull the yarn thru.
Drop that stitch off the needle.

Step 4 Insert the tapestry needle in the next stitch on the back needle as if to knit.
Pull the yarn thru.

Repeat from * until all stitches are worked off.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Wish I could hold all that in my head or even know what I was aiming for? Never heard of Kitchner stitch and when would I use it please?


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

this is a method of weaving, duplicating the knit stitch like on the toe of a sock. This weaves together the top and bottom of the toe and looks like you have no seam. Does that make sense? I have to find a picture in a book or on youtube to keep it straight.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

vannavanna said:


> Wish I could hold all that in my head or even know what I was aiming for? Never heard of Kitchner stitch and when would I use it please?


Lord Kitchener was a very famous British military figure.

The following quote from Wikipedia relates his involvement with knitting during World War I

" In addition to his military work, Lord Kitchener contributed to efforts on the home front. The knitted sock patterns of the day used a seam up the toe that could rub uncomfortably against the toes. Kitchener encouraged British and American women to knit for the war effort, and contributed a sock pattern featuring a new technique for a seamless join of the toe, still known as the Kitchener stitch.[61]"


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

I did not know that....Thank you for the info


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Nicely and clearly described.
After the set up I also whisper to myself:
*Knit front off, purl front on 
Purl back off, knit back on*


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

So is it Kitchnet stich or Kitchener Stitch? Reminds me of the 5 years I spent in Kitchener/ Waterloo in the 70's . Kitchener was originally called Berlin. I loved it there.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

KitcheR ooopppppsss any way that can be corrected.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Kitcher, Kitchnet or Kitchener? Can I have that again Jules please. Or anyone?


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I think now that I can do the stitch using your very clear instructions.


----------



## linny (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks. Admit the one project I did that called for joining with kitchener stitch resulted in me giving up and just whip stitching. Think I can do it with your instructions.


----------



## Tandy (Dec 11, 2012)

Vannavanna. It is also called grafting in my old knitting books


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

That I can do! Thanks xx


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Craftsy has a free video class on grafting. The gal who presents it does a great job and has a little chant for getting the hang of the stitch.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

My mantra doing kitchener is "k1 off, purl, p1 off, knit" referring to the front needle, then the back needle.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I am going to convert the toe of my knitted slippers with the Kitchner stitch because I don't like the toe being closed with the yarn being pulled thru the stitches to tighten and then fastened.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have to thank you because I was going to write out the process myself. I am almost finished knitting a sock! I have printed your instructions! :-D


----------



## sherrer (Feb 25, 2013)

Kitchner stitch is so much fun to do...practice on several swatches until you have figured out the process. I promise you will feel like master knitter when you complete your first project by joining seams with this stitch....practice makes almost perfection! My knit instructor really bragged on my "can't see seam."


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I have just come across this on You Tube...knit kitchener stitch...no more tapestry needle and it works very well.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Kitchener after lord Kitchener, famous british soldier of late Victorian period.
See previous post for explanation


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.  :thumbup:


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I have tried this so many times and only come out with a mess. After you put the needle through the second stitch on the front needle as if to purl, you end up with the thread in front. No one ever addresses how you get to the back needle. Since that stitch stays on the front needle, do you go around the front of it with your 'thread'? Or do you squeeze it between that stitch and the next one to get it to the back?


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for this - it's help I really needed.....


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

colleenmay said:


> I have tried this so many times and only come out with a mess. After you put the needle through the second stitch on the front needle as if to purl, you end up with the thread in front. No one ever addresses how you get to the back needle. Since that stitch stays on the front needle, do you go around the front of it with your 'thread'? Or do you squeeze it between that stitch and the next one to get it to the back?


Go to this tutorial http://www.purlbee.com/kitchener-stitch-tutorial/
It has big pictures for each step.
The garment is white yarn.
The kitchener stitch is orange/red yarn.
It is extremely clear.
How to get to the back needle is addressed in big pictures with colored yarn.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

vannavanna said:


> Kitcher, Kitchnet or Kitchener? Can I have that again Jules please. Or anyone?


KITCHENER.

I am a lousy typist (but a great knitter) and the harder I try, the worse I get. I will do better.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the additional info and the pics.

Kitchener takes a bit of effort. I still read my own directions every move I make. And I have my mantra and a big, very dark chocolate bar before beginning.

I think part of the problem is that we only do it for a few stitches at a time. How long would it have taken to learn to purl if we could only do 2 toes worth and then had to knit a pair of socks before we would purl again?

Years ago, I knitted an Icelandic sweater with a complex Fair Isle above the cuffs. I didn't want to reknit the cuffs if I could avoid it, so, figuring I had little to lose, I cut the sleeves, ripped out the extra and then Kitchenered the cuffs back on.

It worked! The sweater got a blue ribbon at the county fair, so you _ KNOW _ the fix was invisible.

But ................. I still have to read the directions...........!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

vannavanna said:


> Kitcher, Kitchnet or Kitchener? Can I have that again Jules please. Or anyone?


Kitchener. Thank you, Jules934, for posting. I'll give your method a try :~).


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

gottastch said:


> I have just come across this on You Tube...knit kitchener stitch...no more tapestry needle and it works very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

I must add my sincere thanks to that of others, for the Kitchener Stitch was difficult for me to learn initially. Your helpful instruction is most welcome. 

Can't wait to try it out on a swatch, and then it's off to another cardi or pullover for another grandchild! I feel much more confident in tackling it again, because of your teaching us how you conquered this stitch. The results I've seen in others' work have been really lovely, while mine still seemed amateurish at best. By George, I think I've got it, thanks to you.

Again, a million thanks.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

Should this say "as if to knit"?

2nd Starter Step Insert the sewing needle in the first stitch on the back knitting needle as if to purl. Pull the yarn thru


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You're so kind to spell that out for us, and prompt such an interesting thread. Thanks.



Jules934 said:


> My version of Kitchner stitch. Some folks find this easier to follow than other instructions. Hope you do.
> 
> Kitchner Stitch: Knit side of Stockinette Stitch..
> 
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I just finish my Starburst Dishcloth

My next step is to do the Kitchener Stitch I'm going to bookmark this for sure. This posting is loaded with information. For one little dishcloth there was a lot to learn. I had the lady at the LYS write down the WT. WT was easy once my rusty brain allowed it to come in.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Much simpler than lengthy detailed explanation. 
Lord Kitchener's pattern was most likely quite simple, and brief, as well as logical. 


Longtimer said:


> Nicely and clearly described.
> After the set up I also whisper to myself:
> *Knit front off, purl front on
> Purl back off, knit back on*


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

Did this the other day using my phone and internet; It's really useful to know. Have written both sets of your instructions, ladies, using both knitting and sewing needle. Thank you both!! Now I can refer to both sets of instructions any time from my knitting bag. xxx


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That sound easy, but I need someone to watch me and tell me what I am doing right or wrong. I will try your way and see how I go. Thanks for writing it out in a form I can work with.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I try it but I have holes, I'm not getting those nice V's. Frogged it out and going to start again.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you Jules for the Kitchner stitch instructions, these are so much easier to follow than others I've tried.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

After doing kitchener stitch numerous times and getting lost in all the words, I created my own shorthand version that works great for me. F is for stitch on the front needle, B is for the stitch on the back needle, K means as to knit, P means as to purl and S is slip stitch off. Here it is:

Start with FP, BK

Then for remainder of stitches until the last 2 (1 on each needle)
FK S
FP
BP S
BK

Last 2:
FK S
BP S

This probably doesn't sound any easier to someone just trying the kitchener stitch for the first time, but if you have struggled with it numerous times, you might, like me, find this a whole lot easier.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I made a copy of your shorthand. It makes sense to me. Lets see if I can do it. I will let you know.


----------



## knittynaughty (Dec 27, 2012)

My easy formula is; 
Purl
Knit, knit slip
Purl, purl slip
Knit

remember to start with purl and end with knit. easy


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

My computer has been away for repairs for the last week so l am only now catching up....l can see a long day and night ahead.
Thank you very much for the kitchener stitch "easy" information. I have printed this out. Jay


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Great instructions.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 6, 2013)

Nonasdada said:


> Should this say "as if to knit"?
> 
> 2nd Starter Step Insert the sewing needle in the first stitch on the back knitting needle as if to purl. Pull the yarn thru


I agree with you that the 2nd Starter stitch should be as if to knit

Another tip (especially if you have had to stop in the middle) is to always finish either the two front stitches or the two back ones. Then when you pick it up again, if the yarn is coming from the back needle, start again with the front needle. If it's coming from the front, start again with the back needle. The knit side (front) starts with a knit stitch. The purl side (back) starts with a purl. The yarn is always carried under the needles.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

To me this was the most confusing stitch I ever did. 

I took it very slow with "Very Pink" I think I got it. Four steps:

Front Knit-off
Front Purl-On
Back Purl-off
Back Knit -on
The last two stitches 
Front Knit off
Back Purl off

Thanks to Sockaholic who try helping me.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

grandmann said:


> To me this was the most confusing stitch I ever did.
> 
> I took it very slow with "Very Pink" I think I got it. Four steps:
> 
> ...


You are welcome and I think once you have done it a few times, you can come back to the shorthand version and it will make perfect sense to you, it's exactly the same as what you wrote out, except I don't use the words and I use S for slip instead of off. You might want to be careful though because your instructions don't include the 1st 2 steps of inserting your needle into the *F*ront stitch as if to *P*url and then insert your needle into the *B*ack stitch as if to *K*nit, leaving both stitches on there respective needles.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I see what you mean to start:
Front Purl-on
Back Knit-on

then do the four steps

end off by 
last two stitches
Front Knit off
Back Purl off

I think it is finally sinking in, I learned something new the Kitchener Stitch, thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 6, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I think it is finally sinking in, I learned something new the Kitchener Stitch, thanks for setting me straight.


Congratulations on your victory over the Kitchener Stitch! 

Believe it or not, you will soon begin to wonder why you had so much trouble with it in the beginning. You'll probably even find it fun to do, and certainly rewarding to see the magic "non-seam" appear when you have adjusted the tension. I recommend working loosely and then adjusting the tension from right to left to match adjoining stitches.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Voyager said:


> Congratulations on your victory over the Kitchener Stitch!
> 
> I recommend working loosely and then adjusting the tension from right to left to match adjoining stitches.


thank you for all the advise with your help I will become a pro knitter after all if I ever make anything.

I hate to say this but all I make is dishcloths and I did make a heel of a sock because that's the hardest part. I'm so much of a process knitter.

I made the dishcloth in the round not because I wanted the dishcloth but I wanted to learn to do short rows and the Kitchner stitch.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you.
My knitting teacher shown me how to close socks with Kitchener stitches, but I always forget.
I have a sheet with pics & instructions, but it's always useful to have more how to do info.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you !! 
My first attempt at this stitch was for cuff down socks. What a mess. Got so frustrated I'm knitting toe up socks now. I will give this another go.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This is what I made with the short rows and kitchner stitch. Again thanks to socksaholic for her help. Now I'm knitting my first pair of socks. I'm almost to the heel part. HELP, :lol: I will see all it goes.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

grandmann said:


> This is what I made with the short rows and kitchner stitch. Again thanks to socksaholic for her help. Now I'm knitting my first pair of socks. I'm almost to the heel part. HELP, :lol: I will see all it goes.


Very nice! And you are welcome. I'm sure the socks will go fabulously!


----------

